#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Newsletter

## lfaria

Tem uns 3 dias que não recebo o newslettler do Underlinux. Procurei onde configurar, mas não achei.
Alguém pode me auxiliar?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

estranho... 

O seu email ta configurado pra receber a newsletter vc ja viu se por algum motivo nao esta parando na sua caixa de spam ?

----------


## robsonlula

Eu também não estou recebendo, a última foi no dia 26/02/2010, depois dessa não recebi mais nenhuma. Já olhei se não está com problemas no email, mas aparentemente está tudo normal.

----------


## lfaria

> estranho... 
> O seu email ta configurado pra receber a newsletter vc ja viu se por algum motivo nao esta parando na sua caixa de spam ?


Não vejo motivo aparente. Na caixa de spam também não consta pois sempre passo os olhos antes de apagar.

Pelo que pesquisei a última foi em 26/02, coincidência?

----------


## Leonardo

eu tambem nao estou recebendo desde o dia 26 =/
ja olhei a caixa de spam, desativei o recebimento de newsletter e ativei novamente, mas ate agora nada

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ok pessoal achei o problema ... quem estiver com a newsletter ativada devera receber normalmente apartir de amanha. Desculpe pelo transtorno causado.


[]'s

----------


## lfaria

> ok pessoal achei o problema ... quem estiver com a newsletter ativada devera receber normalmente apartir de amanha. Desculpe pelo transtorno causado.
> []'s


Valeu, qualquer coisa eu volto ao assunto.

Obrigado

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ih ai todo mundo recebeu ?

----------


## lfaria

> ih ai todo mundo recebeu ?


Recebido.

Grato

----------


## Leonardo

100%

----------


## Leonardo

Olá a Todos

Voltei a não receber a newsletter, primeiramente pensei que estava indo para spam, mas verifiquei e na caixa de spam não está, há pouco entrei nas configurações da minha conta aqui no under, mas esta marcada SIM a opção da newsletter.

Até o dia 25 eu recebia normal, dia 26 não, dia 27 sim, e dias 28 e hoje 29 não recebi =/

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Leonardo,

Estamos com um problema em nosso servidor de SMTP e espero resolver o mesmo o mais rapido possivel.

Assim que tiver novidades posto aqui no fórum.


Obrigado,

----------


## Leonardo

Valew, agora mesmo as 10:15 recebi a newsletter de ontem kkk.

Feliz ano novo!

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Problema resolvido a newsletter de hoje vai chegar hoje mesmo logo logo e a de amanha chegará no horario normal.

Obrigado por reportarem.

----------


## Anderson28

gostaria de informar que minha ultima newslleter foi dia 22/10, desde la não recebi mais nenhuma!
ja verifiquei minhas configurações tando do portal como do meu gmail e não encontrei nada de errado!
grato

----------


## MarcusMaciel

> gostaria de informar que minha ultima newslleter foi dia 22/10, desde la não recebi mais nenhuma!
> ja verifiquei minhas configurações tando do portal como do meu gmail e não encontrei nada de errado!
> grato


Obrigado Pelo Report Anderson,

Estamos trabalhando nisso e ainda hoje tudo deve voltar ao normal.

Obrigado,

----------


## Anderson28

Problema resolvido aqui.!
Grato.

----------

